# Kindle fire question



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

I need a reader. I have iPhone 5 that has kindle app and several books downloaded. 
However it is hard to read on my phone. The iPad is so expensive. 
If I get a kindle reader, will I be able to transfer these?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

mvick said:


> I need a reader. I have iPhone 5 that has kindle app and several books downloaded.
> However it is hard to read on my phone. The iPad is so expensive.
> If I get a kindle reader, will I be able to transfer these?


Yes, I have my Kindle books on I-phone, laptop and Kindle.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks. Good to know. How do I get them from my iPhone to kindle?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

mvick said:


> Thanks. Good to know. How do I get them from my iPhone to kindle?


You don't move them. After you register your new Kindle at Amazon, you will have the option to send your old books and your new purchases to Kindle or your I-phone.



You can unregister your I-phone if you want to..


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks so much!!
Now I can go buy my kindle.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Keep in mind there are several kindles to choose from. 
I have an older one that the paper white model replaced> I liked it a lot but was not back lit for night time reading with out a light on in the room.

To replace it I got the straight fire 7" model. All of my grand kids have the kindle fire HD. they play games and do other things beside reading story's.

 al


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

alleyyooper said:


> Keep in mind there are several kindles to choose from.
> I have an older one that the paper white model replaced> I liked it a lot but was not back lit for night time reading with out a light on in the room.
> 
> To replace it I got the straight fire 7" model. All of my grand kids have the kindle fire HD. they play games and do other things beside reading story's.
> ...


I have the Kindle 2.................... 
Don't think I would get another Kindle and would prefer something like an I pad.


----------

